

The CSS Value Transparent Isn't as Transparent as You Might Think - joshnh
http://joshnh.com/2011/09/the-value-%E2%80%98transparent%E2%80%99-isnt-as-transparent-as-you-might-think/

======
mistercow
Things were so much simpler back when transparent colors were always
premultiplied.

